
Daryl Davis: the black musician who converts Ku Klux Klan members - evo_9
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/mar/18/daryl-davis-black-musician-who-converts-ku-klux-klan-members
======
pinewurst
Oh man, I really liked this article until the very end where cryptocurrency
comes in. Jebus...

